# What to do with this mess!



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I did a small job for a lady today and she asked me to look at one more thing while I was there. Well, here's the little "one more thing." 



















The connector on the PVC looks like a plumbing connector, what do you think?




























Also saw this on the A/C unit, the sheath on the wires is broken and you can see the wires.










I thought if I do this job, it would be better to run new wires from the A/C to the new disconnect. They currently just run through the wall and to the inside panel.

Thoughts on how to handle this mess, any/all of it?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Pull the meter and check the lugs.. if OK.. replace only MB panel.. conduit looks to be ok..

And rewire the AC compressor with some flex..

The PVC connector needs help.. wrong material.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

love the romex taped to the copper thingie there..where about TN is cookeville?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> love the romex taped to the copper thingie there..where about TN is cookeville?


Bout 1/2 way between Nashville & Knoxville off of I-40.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> love the romex taped to the copper thingie there..where about TN is cookeville?


I think that is the 18/2 that controls the compressor..


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Little-Lectric said:


> Bout 1/2 way between Nashville & Knoxville off of I-40.


Dad's side of the family is from Lynchberg/Winchester area.:thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

B4T said:


> I think that is the 18/2 that controls the compressor..


right, the copper thingie.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> Pull the meter and check the lugs.. if OK.. replace only MB panel.. conduit looks to be ok..
> 
> And rewire the AC compressor with some flex..
> 
> The PVC connector needs help.. wrong material.


I would need to cut the PVC just below the connector. I would have to cut it with the wires in it since the PVC comes up through concrete. That is without pulling them out from the panel. I don't want to do that. I'll have to sharpen my hacksaw skills.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> I would need to cut the PVC just below the connector. I would have to cut it with the wires in it since the PVC comes up through concrete. That is without pulling them out from the panel. I don't want to do that. I'll have to sharpen my hacksaw skills.


That fitting is compression type.. just need a large pair of channelocks and loosen up the bottom nut..


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll take the word of the op that it is a pvc, but to my old fart eyes that looks like sealtite with a straight sealtite connector coming out the bottom of the rusty breaker enclosure.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Or perhaps there is PVC that comes out of the slab that transitions to seal-tite.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I'll take the word of the op that it is a pvc, but to my old fart eyes that looks like sealtite with a straight sealtite connector coming out the bottom of the rusty breaker enclosure.


I saw the blue lettering.. why I thought it was PVC with an EMT connector on it..


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> I saw the blue lettering.. why I thought it was PVC with an EMT connector on it..


Well to be honest, I didn't spend a lot of time looking at the conduit. It could be seal tite but it looked like a PVC sweep. I was finishing a rough on a garage across the street and the lady asked if I would hang a light for her. I didn't really have time to look a lot, that's why I snapped a few pics. 
I will look at it closer after I finish the garage. That's if she accepts whatever price I give her.


----------



## mart6992 (May 16, 2012)

B4T said:


> Pull the meter and check the lugs.. if OK.. replace only MB panel.. conduit looks to be ok..
> 
> And rewire the AC compressor with some flex..
> 
> The PVC connector needs help.. wrong material.


Right on, but add a d/c for the a/c .


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Is that on a mobile home?


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

replace it all or walk away


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

replace it all or nothing...or you'll pull it apart and then the next thing falls apart or is to rusted to match up...it looks 30 yrs old at least...quote it all:thumbsup:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

looks like a good place for one of those mobile home panels with the feed through lugs. snap in a breaker for the a/c, good to go.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Is that on a mobile home?



Yep!


----------



## Teaspoon (Jan 10, 2009)

randas said:


> replace it all or walk away


I agree i would replace it all at least from the meter base down.
But i would guess the meter base is probably not in real good shape.
If the lead in wires are good at least you might reuse them.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> I did a small job for a lady today and she asked me to look at one more thing while I was there. Well, here's the little "one more thing."


at least she was interested in your opinion, _vs_. many who would have us ignore multitudes of potential hazards on such calls 

~CS~


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I'll take the word of the op that it is a pvc, but to my old fart eyes that looks like sealtite with a straight sealtite connector coming out the bottom of the rusty breaker enclosure.


Bingo. :thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> I saw the blue lettering.. why I thought it was PVC with an EMT connector on it..


I googled the writing

http://www.metalhose.com/products/JIC.html


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I googled the writing
> 
> http://www.metalhose.com/products/JIC.html


Glad I took pictures as I didn't look at it that close as I was in a hurry.
Can you fix it over the internet like you fixed what it is?:laughing:

I did tell the lady "about" what it would cost when she asked me when I went back for my final on the garage. Told her the POCO would have to come and pull the meter and that would have to be scheduled. Also told her she would be without power until it was fixed. She said she would let me know. So I guess that's on hold until she decides. I don't think she understood the part about having to pull the meter.:blink:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

*Fixed It!*

Finally got the "go ahead" to fix this.
















































The lady didn't want the meter base changed so I just replaced the disconnect. The meter base was in pretty good shape other than cosmetics.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I forgot to add that I asked the lady if that didn't look better than the old rusted out one. She said "that one is longer than the old one isn't it?":blink:
I was putting my tools up and I came back around the van and the lady was down on her knees looking at the panel. I think I startled her. She said I guess you're wondering what I was doing. She said " I was just making sure this one had a bottom in it!" She was dead serious.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Teaspoon said:


> I agree i would replace it all at least from the meter base down.
> But i would guess the meter base is probably not in real good shape.
> If the lead in wires are good at least you might reuse them.


 Replace it all.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

That turned out ok...:thumbsup:..and she was happy...thats all good then..


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> I googled the writing
> 
> http://www.metalhose.com/products/JIC.html



You could read that?? Oh man , now I feel real oldfart......:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

$ 6450?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> $ 6450?


$6449.50 felt like giving her a break!:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> $6449.50 felt like giving her a break!:laughing:


You could have got $7,449.03 with a new meter socket ...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> You could have got $7,449.03 with a new meter socket ...:laughing::laughing:


Harry, could you send me a copy of your pricing book?:thumbsup::laughing:

Seriously, I did carry a meter socket with me in case I needed it, but she didn't want to pay the extra. It was in pretty good shape other than ugly!


----------



## magneticpersona (Apr 28, 2012)

how about replace the whole thing? looks rusted and out of shape anyways. Tell her it will save her money on her electrical bill and prevent fires.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I've been told this is common to mobile homes because the post moves so much in the spring thaw. True?


----------

